# Help finding Architect near Aljezur



## Jonnyke (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi
Could anyone recommend an architect in the Algarve.
We live in the National Park near Aljezur. Doesn’t have to be anyone sophisticated as only want to change a door to a window. The council don’t see a problem with what we propose but have asked for a project, as they call it, as we are in the National Park and it is an external change to the look of the property. The guy at the council called an architect a technician so hoping they are one and the same. If anyone can help it would mean a lot as been struggling to find someone..
With thanks
Jonny


----------

